# Diye sormak



## Luminista

Merhabalar,

Can you please tell me what does "diye" mean here :

"Sana nasılsın *diye* sormuyorum çünkü biliyorum sen çok iyisin..." 

My comprehension : I don't ask you how are you, because I know you are very well..."

Is it correct?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lapsangsouchong

Looks about right to me.  

When the sentence includes the actual words that are said (or, here, would be said if the speaker didn't already know the answer), *diye* ('saying') is used with other verbs that are reporting speech, such as _sormak_ (to ask), _belirtmek_ (to state, explain), and so on.   In English (and French) such verbs would be used directly next to the reported speech.

So in English you'd get the following:
_
"How are you?" he asked._

Whereas in Turkish you'd get this:

_"Nasıl sın?" *diye* sordu._

If any native speakers would care to confirm that I'm right about this, I'd be grateful!


----------



## seyif

lapsangsouchong said:


> Looks about right to me.
> 
> When the sentence includes the actual words that are said (or, here, would be said if the speaker didn't already know the answer), *diye* ('saying') is used with other verbs that are reporting speech, such as _sormak_ (to ask), _belirtmek_ (to state, explain), and so on.   In English (and French) such verbs would be used directly next to the reported speech.
> 
> So in English you'd get the following:
> _
> "How are you?" he asked._
> 
> Whereas in Turkish you'd get this:
> 
> _"Nasıl sın?" *diye* sordu._
> 
> If any native speakers would care to confirm that I'm right about this, I'd be grateful!



I have just controlled it in Redhouse and your explanation is correct. Let's try to make it more clear;

Even the sentence includes actual words if there is "demek(to say)" we don't use "diye";

"How are you?" he said.
"Nasılsın?" dedi.

Diye comes from "demek"(to say) and no need for "diye" when there is "demek". In old texts it is used as "deyu".

Then let's take Luminista's sentence.

If we think "Sana nasılsın demiyorum çünkü biliyorum sen çok iyisin"- "I don't  say you how are you because I know you are very well". 

When " Nasılsın demiyorum/ I don't say how are you" converted "Nasılsın diye sormuyorum/I don't ask how are you" we add diye.

You see even we are native speakers also we need dictionaries Moreover I am not sure about my explanation.


----------



## shiningstar

Luminista said:


> Merhabalar,
> 
> Can you please tell me what does "diye" mean here :
> 
> "Sana nasılsın *diye* sormuyorum çünkü biliyorum sen çok iyisin..."
> 
> My comprehension : I don't ask you how are you, because I know you are very well..."
> 
> Is it correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Although my friends here gave the answers already, I would like to say  that your comprehension of it is true. Indeed it means "I don't ask how  you are because I know (that) you're very well". 



> So in English you'd get the following:
> _
> "How are you?" he asked._
> 
> Whereas in Turkish you'd get this:
> 
> _"Nasıl sın?" *diye* sordu._


Excellent explanation except for a little thing It should be "Nasıl*sın*?". I'm aware that you did so in order to give a clear example, still it might cause a misunderstanding as if it is the correct grammar of it...


----------



## Luminista

Thank you a lot for your explanations!
I had to read many times to understand!

Does the meaning of the verb (sormak, belirtmek...) change with diye?
Or is it just better to use it?

As you said, this doesn't exist in french, that's why it's a bit hard for me


----------



## shiningstar

It's a little hard to explain it too. I'll try to explain.

The meaning of the verb doesn't change, it stays as it is( i.e. if the verb is vermek stays vermek, etc.) but the way in which it's said will change. As lapsangsouchong said above, "diye" turns the sentence into a form of reported speech, and sometimes it can be used instead of "because". For example;

She said that she wouldn't do it because he didn't pay her.

Now in Turkish;
Ona parasını ödemedi/ödememiş *diye* yapmayacağı söyledi.

Also I can translate it as follows;
Yapmayacağını söyledi *çünkü *ona parasını ödememiş 

I hope it's clear now.


----------



## seyif

Luminista said:


> Does the meaning of the verb (sormak, belirtmek...) change with diye?
> Or is it just better to use it?



Meaning doesn't change. But if you use sormak, söylemek etc.(except "demek") it is not better but compulsory for formal using. But this is the case for only when you narrate the actual words. Diye has a wide place of use.


----------



## Luminista

seyif said:


> Meaning doesn't change. But if you use sormak, söylemek etc.(except "demek") it is not better but compulsory for formal using. But this is the case for only when you narrate the actual words. Diye has a wide place of use.


 

I don't think i'm able to use it, i need more time for that, but now i can understand a sentence including _diye_ with some verbs thanks to you.


----------



## er targyn

How is it explained? I mean is it di-ye? What's -ye? In other turkic langs it's de-p. And what's diyene?


----------



## Rallino

It may be the shortened form of "diyerek".

"Nasılsın?" diye(rek) sordu.


"Diyene" means "to/for the one who says"


----------



## Binapesi

I never thought "diye" would be this hard to understand, but it sure is now that I see how complicated it can get.


----------



## shiningstar

*"diye”  *is a postproposition



*              Makes connection between the action and the intention or the reason. *
                            Terfi alsın *diye* yağcılık yapıyor: He kisses a*** *to get* promotion. (intention)
              Yağmur yağıyor *diye* dışarı çıkmadı: She didn't go out *because* it's raining. (cause/reason)


----------



## er targyn

Why are your examples in English?


----------



## shiningstar

Sorry, I should've provided them in Turkish also


----------



## er targyn

Can you use için instead of diye in first example?


----------



## Rallino

er targyn said:


> Can you use için instead of diye in first example?



Yes, but then  the verb needs to be in infinitive.

Terfi alsın diye yağcılık yapıyor.
--> Terfi* almak için* yağcılık yapıyor.


----------



## er targyn

Alkış! (I think this can be used as a common turkic word for thanks. Don't you?)


----------



## Rallino

er targyn said:


> Alkış! (I think this can be used as a common turkic word for thanks. Don't you?)



If you say so...


----------



## seyif

Rallino said:


> Yes, but then  the verb needs to be in infinitive.
> 
> Terfi alsın diye yağcılık yapıyor.
> --> Terfi* almak için* yağcılık yapıyor.



But I think there seems a problem here to me.
If we say "terfi alsın diye" it imply a third person. I mean we talk about a person who makes that for another person to get promition.

(Ali), (Ahmet) terfi alsın diye yağcılık yapıyor. (Ahmet'in) terfi alması için yağcılık yapıyor. (Onun) terfi alması için yağcılık yapıyor.
(Sen), (Ahmet) terfi alsın diye yağcılık yapıyorsun. (Ahmet) terfi alsın diye yağcılık yapıyorsun.(O)terfi alsın diye yağcılık yapıyorsun.
Ben terfi alayım diye yağcılık yapıyorum. Terfi almak için yağcılık yapıyorum.

Then I think equivalent of "Terfi alsın diye yağcılık yapıyor" is" Terfi alması için yağcılık yapıyor"

Even though I am not sure.


----------

